# Iggy Pop with Josh Homme - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

April 9 - Sony Centre, Toronto.

"Post-Pop Depression"


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I bet that would be a very interesting show...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Saw them the other night on Colbert. Sounded great, almost Bowie-esque.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

These guys are gonna put on a great show. I would def stand in line to see them, can't say that about many artists.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Anyone got any Pre-sale ticket information?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

gardenia


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

"the touring lineup also includes Queens of the Stone Age's Dean Fertita (also of the Dead Weather), Arctic Monkeys drummer Matt Helders, QotSA's Troy Van Leeuwen, and Chavez's Matt Sweeney." (http://pitchfork.com/news/63146-iggy-pop-and-josh-homme-announce-tour/)
Just one Canadian date .


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Sweeney is a beast of a player. 3 guitarists?!?


----------

